# Just started horse riding.....as a 21 year old Male!



## fasteronmyown2legs (9 May 2015)

So, ever since I was little I was always interested in horses - more so in being a horse racing jockey. However as a kid I always thought horse riding was for rich people and grew way too tall to be a jockey! I always saw horse riding as a Female Sport and never really gave it any thought until I matured a little !

My real passion has always been in Athletics ( I'm a sprinter) , and I've spent as much time as possible involved in Athletics, and recently it made me wonder if there was any other sport I could find just half the amount of passion I have for Athletics ....I enjoyed Boxing for a while but it had a negative effect on my Athletics training/performance . One good thing is the core strength from Athletics seems handy for horse riding 

Anyway, about 6 months ago I decided instead of getting a flash car I would use my spare money to invest in taking up Horse Riding.... one of the best decisions I ever made! A lot of people ask me about it, but I find non Horse Riders just cannot understand it - what do people without a hobby do in their spare time????

Just wondering if there's anyone else out there similar to me? Or any other Athletes that Horse ride too ? Do you not worry about the risk of a bad injury? (In the sense that I don't know of any sprinter to break a bone, but common for the Equine world!)


----------



## Imogen Rose (9 May 2015)

Hi, welcome to the horsey world!  I think non horse people our  age have more money- and nicer cars! and much cleaner on the inside too...
I ride 4 or 5 times a week, not competitively though. I also train everyday to compete in mud runs- like the tough mudder and im doing a spartan trifecta this year too.
I think you have to just not worry about falling off and getting injured- its just one of those things that rarely happens. I regularly get injured running- i twist my ankles constantly!
I try and consciously make my horse rides a productive workout. Like tensing certain muscles every however many seconds, and try and keep my core tight, and ride in a jumping position even just at a walk to work on the old thighs!


----------



## fasteronmyown2legs (9 May 2015)

Ah well I get more fun out of riding than trying to impress women with my flash car haha! Though my current car is borderline embarrassing ! Might add a picture as I don't have any nice ones of me riding yet.....I always worry I have a long way to fall as the horses I ride are nearly always 16hh +


----------



## Leo Walker (9 May 2015)

If you are a straight man interested in horses it wont matter if you drive a push bike :lol:


----------



## fasteronmyown2legs (9 May 2015)

FrankieCob said:



			If you are a straight man interested in horses it wont matter if you drive a push bike :lol:
		
Click to expand...

Yup, I'm straight ! Love that comment haha -  yet to find myself a nice horsey girl....

Any takers?


----------



## outinthefens88 (10 May 2015)

Also male, I started riding at 25, two years later through thick and thin and quite a chunk of cash - I am still at it.

Have hit a couple of plateaus where there was no improvement for a good while - in fact things do go backwards for a bit at one stage. Now things are at a good point again and I still keep idly browsing Horsemart and similar with my budget seeing whats out there for hopefully later this year if a livery space becomes available.

As with a lot of people, looking for the decent all rounder with a bit of a jump in it budget about £2500-£3K thereabouts, allowing for livery costs and feed and vets and dentists and insurances and lessons and competition entries etc (budget £5K a year). Tis a rather expensive hobby this!

Cars I don't give two hoots about - probably from years and years of driving my own and other peoples vans for a living.

Was always told if you worry about falling off, you probably will - I have had a swift exit through the side door a few times in the school (onto the fence on one occasion) and one less than graceful tumble straight down the neck when a certain cob tripped over his own feet whilst out hacking, the expression on his face as I laid in the road laughing at him for falling over was quite amusing I must say.....

Horse riding is inherently dangerous - and those that pretend differently are fools in my eyes - and (as with many people) a nasty fall could cause me serious problems - then again you are only here once!


----------



## LHIS (13 May 2015)

Good for you! I think it's brilliant.  I remember when I was little, maybe 7 or 8, I took riding lessons at a local RS, and there were 2 boys and about 20 girls, and they got so much attention, from me included!
The owner of my loan pony is teaching her partner to ride, he must be late 50's at the least - so you're never too old, man or woman!
Good luck!


----------



## Araboo27 (13 May 2015)

Good for you!!  My two boys (6 and 8) started lessons a while back and we've just bought their first pony - she arrives on saturday  I rode when I was younger and in my experience there's definitely more boys/men involved nowadays which is great.


----------



## PeteFourEyes (27 May 2015)

fasteronmyown2legs said:



			So, ever since I was little I was always interested in horses - more so in being a horse racing jockey. However as a kid I always thought horse riding was for rich people and grew way too tall to be a jockey! I always saw horse riding as a Female Sport and never really gave it any thought until I matured a little !
		
Click to expand...

I grew up wanting nothing more than to be a jockey, but gave up hope after getting bigger... and bigger with age. However about 6 months ago i vowed to give it one last college try! Now 23, i've been back riding again for 6 months after 10 years away from the saddle. I may be 5ft 10 and about a stone off proper riding weight, but i'm loving my pursuit of this dream and can only implore that you give it a go too! I remember a jockey called Marcus Foley riding at 6ft 2, so if you're anything less than 6ft 10 why not give it a proper go!?


----------



## madmav (28 May 2015)

Horses are far more fun, and probably more expensive, than any flash car.
And I can assure you that even if you look like a gargoyle, which I'm sure you don't, you will be spoilt for choice for women in the horsey world!


----------



## soapy (3 June 2015)

Great. We need to build up the quota of amateur male riders a bit. I feel like a freak sometimes. I too am male, straight (not sure why it's necessary to mention this but it always seems to come up). Started riding in my thirties. Now I'm a horse owner.  Best money I've ever spent, but more importantly, best thing I've done. My horse is my therapist, best friend, and a fun toy too (don't tell him that! ). Enjoy your riding.


----------



## kassieg (5 June 2015)

Horses are definitely a form of therapy!

Re getting broken, it depends how easily you break, I've had some terrible falls & a few nasties on the ground & not broken anything more than a finger or toe !! But I definitely don't break easily! 

Having ridden since i was 2 1/2 (now 23) i dont know what else i would do or what i would do with all my money  

You say its a female sport but if you look at the 3& 4* riders in eventing it's about 50:50 male & female. Showjumping top riders are mostly men ! & dressage again about 50:50 so i would say your in good company !!  hate to admit it but most of the eventers i find the best are male (so much for girl power haha)


----------

